

Apple to Lodsys: App makers are protected by our license - sajid
http://www.macworld.com/article/160030/2011/05/apple_lodsys_license.html

======
sajid
Full text of letter:

[http://www.macworld.com/article/160031/2011/05/apple_legal_l...](http://www.macworld.com/article/160031/2011/05/apple_legal_lodsys_letter_text.html)

